# which network am i really on?



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

first off, i'm on the USCC Mesmerize.
well after reading in the growing AOKP build 27 thread that sageDieu had success in using the build for the fascinate i went ahead and tried it right after M4 was released since i happened upon the site minutes after the post. i must say that it did in fact work, and after the usual data fix for the 6.5 build of whatever-it-was, i had data and such.

however after doing this i noticed the phone was reading out on the pull-down area that i had verizon, no big deal, but also in the about phone -> status -> network section as well. this has me somewhat concerned about which network i am actually on. i'm pretty sure that i wouldn't be allowed to be "roaming" on verizon's network for the past 11 days without any sort of notice from someone. another way i tried to convince myself that i was on USCC's network by browsing through the build.prop file as well as the apns-conf.xml file and making sure that those read out USCC's info and sure enough they did.

earlier i was messing around and found some data coverage app or something and the thing was posting my carrier as verizon and this got me thinking that maybe i am on their network after all. so i went back to the build 27 discussion thread and downloaded LosCodos' supposed fix for the mesmerize and went back to stock, blah blah blah, checked out everything all over again and same results. setting and such and apps say i'm on verizon, yet the build.prop and apns tells me i'm on uscc.

anyone able to offer anything to give me a concrete answer?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

haha, thanks for the mention. you are still on uscc right now, nothing to worry about. basically since the rom was built for Verizon, the build.prop and status bar things say Verizon. all that is is the file that tells the settings and such what to display, for identification.

In rom control in aokp you can change all that stuff to whatever you want, somewhere in the status bar settings. If you weren't on us cellular network then you wouldn't be able to get data, calls, SMS or anything like that. as long as your phone still works as a phone then you have nothing to worry about, it's just text, not actually connection info.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

I often will take a fascinate build and edit the eri.xml to say "us cellular" or w/e, that label on the pull down is nothing but text


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

i know that pull down menu isn't exactly what dictates your network, what had me most concerned is when i go to settings - about phone - status and it shows network as Verizon. that and some third party apps showing VZW as well.

sageDieU's post helped with what doubt i had. that, and i read that some people were notified after having rather high roaming usage.


----------

